# Scott Sportster P6



## darkfibre72 (6 Jul 2009)

Im thinking of getting a new Hybrid, I currently have a Dawes Discovery 301 but fancy getting a Sportster P6. Does anybody have any currently own a Sportster ? Is it any good ? any info on this Scott would be greatly appreciated


----------



## darkfibre72 (7 Jul 2009)

Bump


----------



## colinr (7 Jul 2009)

I don't know either bike firsthand but the Scott doesn't look much different to the Dawes on paper. Why are you wanting to change?


----------



## darkfibre72 (7 Jul 2009)

Hi, well I've had my Dawes for a couple of years so whilst it still worth some money, I thought I would sell this and put it towards to sportster.


----------



## Banjo (8 Jul 2009)

*Scot Sportester P6*

The sportster is one that I considered .It looks really well made ,I have sat on one at LBS..At 27 lb (12.25 KG) not too heavy for a hybrid, My appollo is 16 kg so almost any bike is an improvement in weight terms ) and Evans are doing the P6 for £279 at the moment.

I have more or less made my mind up on a Spec Sirrus for about the same money .My present hybrid has 32 mm tyres and for the riding I do I think the Sirruses 28 s will be quicker /easier. (Sportster comes with 37 s)

Just waiting impatiently for the human resources dept where I work to decide if they can be arsed doing the cycle to work scheme. I would be a bit less than happy if I buy one then they decide to do it .


----------



## darkfibre72 (8 Jul 2009)

Yeah, I also did look at the Specialized Sirrus, but I like my rapid fire gears !! So I think its time to sell my Dawes Discovery


----------



## Bear (8 Jul 2009)

I had one mate for a short time ... changed the cassette from new, included 8 speed shifters ... the bike was nice for a cheap bike, and the new owner is really, really pleased with it ... i've had many quality bikes over the years, and i personally needed to step up the quality again ... i still think for the money its very good. 

I posted a 'rigid hybrid' on the reviews section, it might help ya


----------



## darkfibre72 (8 Jul 2009)

Bear, thanks.. Great review on.. I think I will buy the P6


----------

